# Lynn's Jig and the Router



## Delaplante (Sep 11, 2004)

Can anyone point me to where I can get the working plans for Lynn's Box Joint Jig, have seen multiple listing on the web but all turn out to be PAGE NOT FOUND when I click on them. Also has anyone used Lynn's Jig with a router as apposed to a table saw. If so I'd very much appreciate being point to a web site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Del, I am not familiar with Lynn's jig, however there are plans to build your own at: www.shopnotes.com and of course you can buy Bob and Ricks box joint jig's at the Oak Park site by clicking on one of their ad's.


----------



## Delaplante (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mike, will check it out. I've seen a display of Lynn's Jig on one of the web sites and it did'nt appear all that complicated but was supposedly very accurate, will keep looking. Thanks again.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

If you use Google then search images for the jig you will find a few pictures and some plans. I picked out one to look at which talked about a new and improved version:
www.leestyron.com/lynnjig.php

Hope this helps,

Ed


----------

